# Paella on the BGE



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been playing with Paella on the BGE. It's tough to get it right. 

I "brown" the chicken in a paella pan direct heat, remove it, go indirect then do the rest.

It takes a lot if prep, then a lot of faith.

It's NOT cheap, though you can substitute other seafood.

But for most seafood, later is better when it comes time to add it. 

The rice cooks slowly on a BGE... taste a small spoon once in awhile.

Wait till it's about half ready, then add seafood

You'll figure out when to add the seafood after awhile.

Google "Paella" and don't just look at a single recipe... I use a mix of a couple Bobbly Flay recipies.

Again RICE doneness is KEY

Better slightly overcooked seafood than undercooked rice.

You could certainly do this in cast iron, but I'd stir a bit then.

Paella pans are stainless steel (?) and transfer heat at a direct rate, then don't hold on to the heat once you take it off the heat source.

Some people like a slightly brown crusty rice on the bottom called a socarrat. As long as it's not burned. 

Jim

Jim


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That is on my list of things to try on the BGE. It does look mighty tasty. I bought the cast iron pot and the only thing I've made in it so far has been chicken adobo which turned out pretty good. I just popped a Boston butt in the BGE for tomorrows dinner.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

jim t said:


> .....
> 
> Again RICE doneness is KEY
> 
> ...


Wow Jim...sounds like you got this almost perfected! I've had it done that way from a wood burning outdoor brick oven once and it was heavenly!!

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

*Butt in the BGE*

It's looking good,just wrapped it in tin foil with some JD(pre JJD)honey and apple juice and it will be ready by dinner time.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Look'in good as always Kim. One of these days maybe all the great cooks of PFF can get together and have a cookoff. Judges and all, 1st, 2nd & 3rd place. Call it the taste of PFF. Charge folks like $2.00 to get in and a $1.00 for each taste. Pool all the monies and donate it to a selected worthy charity. 

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Jim T post up the recipe for the paella, think I want to try that next weekend.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Kim,

I mix and match from these two recipies based on what's available.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...fron-rice-chorizo-and-green-peas-recipe2.html

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...tuguese-sausage-crab-and-escargot-recipe.html

I am of the opinion that once the rice is cooking in the liquid you no longer stir, that way if it works perfectly you end up with a little bit of that socarrat on the bottom. Browned a little crusty yellow rice.

I order my saffron on Amazon because I have not found any locally except at some weird bubble package at Winn Dixie that I don't trust.

http://www.amazon.com/Mehr-Saffron-Premium-All-Gram/dp/B007P4W0OI/ref=sr_1_2?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1402880931&sr=1-2&keywords=saffron

But you can add and subtract seafood as you see fit.

Also you should use short grain spanish rice.

Jim


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

I tried making a Paella after watching Heathcliff Huxtable eat some in the 80s. Haven't made it in 15 years but yours looks incredible. I might need to make some next week also.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Jim T check out this youtube video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTVpftYlTlQ


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, seen that... probably a hoax, but FUNNY!

Jim


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Mac1528 said:


> Look'in good as always Kim. One of these days maybe all the great cooks of PFF can get together and have a cookoff. Judges and all, 1st, 2nd & 3rd place. Call it the taste of PFF. Charge folks like $2.00 to get in and a $1.00 for each taste. Pool all the monies and donate it to a selected worthy charity.
> 
> Sent using tapatalk


Our little town back in Oklahoma did a similar thing every fall. You could buy a 'food' ticket for 15 dollars and sample all the foods you wanted to try and also a 'wine' ticket to taste the different wines. One of the favorite entrants every year was a group of guys who did amazing things in the smoker and on the grill with dove, pheasant, quail, turkey and duck. This sounds like a good 'social activity' for the forum:thumbup:


----------

